# ein (hoffentlich) letztes mal apache



## rush (1. September 2001)

hi all! 

mein apache läuft jetzt unter windows! nur ein problem: für <virtualhost>s ist das document root ja -linuxtechnisch- auf /www/wasauchimmer gesetzt! leider hat windows ja kein /www verzeichnis. weiß jemand wie ich das mache, oder wie die syntax dann für windows heißen muss? 

thx!
r!


----------



## Pollux (12. September 2001)

kannst du dein Problem ein bisschen genauer definieren?


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (29. September 2001)

Ein bischen spät, aber:

*C:/WWW* sollte Dir weiterhelfen! (vielleicht auch C:/WWW/ )


----------

